

An illusionist explains why Apple products really are magical - amayne
http://www.andrewmayne.com/blog/2010/9/29/an-illusionist-explains-why-apple-products-really-are-magica.html

======
silvajoao
I noticed the iPad bevel as soon as I left it on top of a table. It has a
useful benefit though: when grabbing it from the table it's easier to get the
fingers around the edge.

------
scrrr
It just takes someone with an eye for aesthetics to look at a design and say
whether it's good. I'd suggest hiring someone that dresses well. Some clothes
make you look fat, others don't. The person should understand why that is so.

------
Timothee
The bevel of the iMac has the same thing. The new design was touted as much
thinner than the old one (the white plastic version), where in fact, it was
much thinner on the edges but about otherwise.

------
qeorge
Incidentally, a friend at Apple said they had a magician on campus today.

